
Google blocked Acer’s rival phone to prevent Android “fragmentation” - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/09/google-blocked-acers-rival-phone-to-prevent-android-fragmentation/
======
umustbejoking
troll

~~~
shawndumas
FTA: "Update: Alibaba has contacted us with the following statement
criticizing Google: "It is ironic that a company that talks freely about
openness is espousing a closed ecosystem. Aliyun OS is not part of the Android
ecosystem, so of course Aliyun OS is not, and does not have to be, compatible
with Android. This is like saying that because they own the Googleplex in
Mountain View, therefore anyone who builds in Mountain View is part of the
Googleplex. Will someone please ask Google to define Android?""

